
Paul Graham Was right.... after all - master54

======
wschroter
Disagree. You can do it with one if you know what you're doing. I'm on startup
#9 and it's growing faster than ever with only one person at the helm.

Let's just agree that every case is different. There's no ONE right answer
here.

~~~
euccastro
Sounds interesting.

Was it you alone, too, in your previous startups? All of them? Any of them?

Do you believe being alone is one major reason why it's growing faster than
ever? The main reason? Why or why not?

Sorry for the interrogation and TIA!

------
fuelfive
In my experience, startups are like life. You go it alone, but it sucks less
if you have a partner.

Just make sure you pick the partner carefully. I think we've all had partners
that were worse than nothing.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Deep, man: Startups are like everything. Because you need a partner. Or
definitely not.

------
master54
You need at least 2 founders to build a successful startup. Don't try to
deceive yourself into believing one person is all it takes. Once your startup
get traction, you'll get burnt out if you are doing it all alone

~~~
brianmckenzie
I'm curious - what proves your point here?

~~~
euccastro
Or, at least, what motivates you to bring this up now?

From the title, one would expect you had some experience to share.

